# دروس للمبتدئين فى artcam



## خالد فيلافيو (30 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيتم وضع الدروس اخوانى تباعا لذا برجاء عدم وضع اى ردود
ليتيسر متابعة الدوروس وعلى من يرغب فى طرح الاسئلة او الاستفسارات
فليكن فى هذاالموضوع يترك الموضوع هذا للدوروس فقط 
جزاكم الله كل الخير و شكرا
أخوكم فى الله خالد​


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (30 يناير 2008)

الدرس الاول
وسنقوم فية بتعريف للبرنامج 
الاصدار 9.126
الشركة المنتجة http://www.delcam.com/ 
البرنامج هو احد برامج الكاد كام سيستم وهو مخصص للاعمال الزخرفية والفنية التى تحتاجها الصناعات العديدة كانتاج القوالب ( الاسطمبات ) للعديد من المنتجات كامثلة زجاجات المياة والزيوت واسطمبات الصابون و نعلات الاحذية و الكثير الكثير .
وبالطبع الارت كام ماهو الا برنامج مكمل للباقة التى انتجتها الشركة بداية من ال PowerSHAPE
فلكل برنامج تخصصات و قواعد و مثال اذا اردنا عمل زجاجة مياة لا يستطيع الارت كام وحدة القيام بها بل لابد من استخدام الباور شيب لصناعة الهيكل الاساسى و من ثم تصديرة للارتكام ووضع اللمسات المرغوبة علية .
ولا نغفل ان الارتكام قائم بذاتة فيستطيع عمل بعض الاسطمبات بمفردة دون الحاجة لبرامج اخرى 
وهى حالات عدة و متنوعة حسب العمل المراد تنفيذة


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (30 يناير 2008)

برجاء متابعة باقى الدوروس هنا
فالشرح يحتاج ملازمة بعض الصور للكلام و هو ما أعجز عملة هنا وذلك بعد اذن الموقع والقائمين علية
http://khaled72.blogspot.com/

على ان اقوم بالرد على الاستفسارات هنا


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو وضع رابط تحميل البرنامج 
وهل البرنامج كامل أو تجريبي
أو له كراك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (5 مايو 2008)

ألف ألف ألف شكر يا بش مهندس خالد على المجهود الكبير منك و جاري الإطلاع على المدونة ، جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (6 مايو 2008)

و جزاك الله كل خير أخى وليد


----------



## سبيدر مان من مصر (14 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## hassann (4 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان مبارك على الامة الاسلامية ,,,, يبدو اني تاخرت على تلقي الدروس او ان الروابط لاتعمل وانا فعلا احتاج لهذه الدروس التعليمية ,, ارجو ان ترشدوني ولكم الشكر


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hassann (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي خالد ارجو منك ان تضع رابط لتعليم الارت كام وان بحاجة ماسة له ولك الشكر


----------



## hassann (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ وليد الحديدي قد اطلعت على عدة مشاركات لك بموضوع الcnc هل استطيع ان اسال بعض الاسئلة بهذا الخصوص ولك الشكر


----------



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس خالد ‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على جهدك في طرح هذا الموضوع المميز‎... اتسأل لماذا توقف هذا الجهد ‎

الرجاء الرد على الأعضاء مع الشكر لجهدك 

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام




خالد فيلافيو قال:


> برجاء متابعة باقى الدوروس هنا
> فالشرح يحتاج ملازمة بعض الصور للكلام و هو ما أعجز عملة هنا وذلك بعد اذن الموقع والقائمين علية
> http://khaled72.blogspot.com/
> 
> على ان اقوم بالرد على الاستفسارات هنا


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (10 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوانى الأعزاء أعتذر عن عدم إستطاعتى تكملة الدروس فى الوقت الحالى لمشاغلى الكثيرة ولكننى أعد أن تعود الدروس بشكل أقوى من ذى قبل وذلك فى القريب انشاء الله
تقبلوا خالص تقديرى


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر 
أنا أعمل على برنامج surfcamوحاسس أنو كتير ركيك شو رأيك أنت
وما هو وضع هذا البرنامج هل هو سهل بالتعامل أم ماذا


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (13 سبتمبر 2008)

واصل قال:


> ألف شكر
> أنا أعمل على برنامج Surfcamوحاسس أنو كتير ركيك شو رأيك أنت
> وما هو وضع هذا البرنامج هل هو سهل بالتعامل أم ماذا


 

أخى لم أتعامل ببرنامج الذى ذكرت ولكننى متأكد أن لكل برنامج وظيفة ما وليس مسالة تفضيل
أما عن الأرت كام فهو غاية فى السهولة لمن أراد أن يتعلمة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي خالد جزاك الله خيراً على هذه البداية الطيبة


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابــــوتركي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي محمد مجهود طيب وتشكر عليه لكن للاسف الصور ما تظهر لي


----------



## kly73 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاءاً اعادة النظر بروابط لانها لا تعمل


----------



## osame (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شفت شی.لا درس ولا مدونات انفتحت !!!.انا بشوق ارید تعلم هذه‌ المواضیع المهم بس اکثرین الصور و مواضیع ومواقع 
ماینفتح.


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedshehata (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل ولكنhttp://khaled72.blogspot.com/ لايعمل


----------



## قمطريرا (25 أبريل 2010)

موقع الشرح مع الصور لا يفتح


----------



## taawint (13 يوليو 2010)

http://khaled72.blogspot.com/ لايعمل


----------



## ANASHIJAZI (17 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء أريد كتاب شرح artcam


----------



## سيد مصطفى نصر (23 يوليو 2010)

رمضان على الابواب كل عام و انتم بالف خير


----------



## سعد المغربي (28 يوليو 2010)

جاري التحميل وان شاء الله خير

والله يعطيك الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (10 مايو 2011)

برجاء التأكد من الروابط أو إعادة الرفع . وشكراً


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

لماذا نجد دائماً عناوين المشاركات جذابة وبراقة ... وعند الدخول فيها لا نجد من المحتوى سوى مجاملات وإطراءات على العنوان فقط أما المحتوى فحدث ولا حرج ... أرجوا منكم أن تقوموا بعمل إحصاء لعدد المشاركات التى تتحدث عن تعليم الأرت كام ... وتصفيتها للخروج بموضوع متكامل ومفيد ... ؟؟؟ 
نرجوا الاهتمام بالمحتوى وليس العنوان فقط ... فحتى الآن لم أصل لمشاركة تعليمية للأرت كام يستفيد منها المبتدىء مثل العبد لله ... 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
ومعذرة ...


----------



## yousef hiari (11 مايو 2011)

الى الزميل خالد 
انا بحاجة لدوروس تعليم الارت كام اذا امكن ان ترسلها لي وهذا هو ايميلي [email protected]
ولك جزززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

*اخوتي الاعزاء ماتقولو لنا وين هالدروس موجوده تصفحنا الموقع وما وجدت شيء الرجاء المساعده*
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

hamza hamza قال:


> *اخوتي الاعزاء ماتقولو لنا وين هالدروس موجوده تصفحنا الموقع وما وجدت شيء الرجاء المساعده*
> 
> 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير​


اخي الكريم 
قد تستفيد مما اضع من دروس بالملتقى 
تتبع مواضيعي وان شاء الله تجد ضالتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khdroj (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mazonet (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بالأخص مشاركات الاخ / خالد


----------



## tawfik509 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأخ خالد فيلافيو ، *
*مفيش دروس ولا حاجة*
* ويبدو انك لا تملك الوقت او المقدرة على وضع الدروس فأرجو ان تعتذر عن شئ وعدت بتقديمه ولم توفي بوعدك*
* واتمنى ان لاتكون من هؤلاء الذين وصفوا بالمنافقين *
*إذا وعد اخلف واذا .................*
*فإذا تقدمت بالاعتذار فستجد الاحترام من كل الأخرين ولن يقاطعوا التواصل معك *
*وفقك الله*


----------



## khaled farag (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tawfik509 قال:


> *الأخ خالد فيلافيو ، *
> *مفيش دروس ولا حاجة*
> * ويبدو انك لا تملك الوقت او المقدرة على وضع الدروس فأرجو ان تعتذر عن شئ وعدت بتقديمه ولم توفي بوعدك*
> * واتمنى ان لاتكون من هؤلاء الذين وصفوا بالمنافقين *
> ...




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=833169&postcount=13

أخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع من شهر يناير 2008 و أرجوا أن لا تكون فى إنتظار الدروس من وقتها !!!!!!!
أخى الكريم هذا ملتقى مفتوح ولا يوجد على أى من المشاركين إجبار لتقديم أى خدمة و إذا كانت هناك مشاركات منى أو من الأخوة الأفاضل الأخرين فهو من باب التفضل و ليس من باب الإجبار ولا ننتظر من تلك المشاركات إحترام أحد أو شكر أو حتى ثناء فنحن و الحمد لله لنا ما لنا و علينا ما علينا
ولا يسمح لك أو لغيرك بوصفنا بالمنافقين !!!!! 

فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تَعْمَى الأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## hany gamil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abd toron (3 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي خالد
الموقع / لايعمل


----------



## hendawe111 (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## kaza-moules (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

thnx


----------



## bersto (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رسالة الي الادارة 
رجاء خاص حذف الموضوع لانه لا يحتوي علي اي شيء سوي رابط لمدونة لا تعمل وذلك لا يسيء لصاحب الموضوع ولكن لكي لا يضييع وقت الاعضاء في تصفح الموضوع بحثا عن ما في عنوانه 
وشكرا جزيلا للادارة ولصاحب الموضوع


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------

